# GA ADBA Show Pics!!!!



## circlemkennels

Here are some of the pics I took last weekend.. Im very proud of my guys!! Teardrop took the bodypound for the 55 and over Ace class friday and saturday. Cali took a first friday and a third saturday for her weight class and Tater took a third saturday and his first weightull ever  we didnt do any WP sunday.. we spent the day in the show ring with Cali and Tau

here are some of teardrop









































here are some of cali

















here is tater









































here are some of TGP's crew

























































and here are some other random dogs

































here are some from the show ring sunday

miss cali

























tau









Sharina in Jr. Handlers with Tau

















photobucket is being slow resizing


----------



## PBnKobePit

awesome pics! I love your dogs!


----------



## circlemkennels

PBnKobePit said:


> awesome pics! I love your dogs!


thank you


----------



## American_Pit13

Very nice! Thanx for sharing ;D


----------



## apbtmom76

Great pics, I see Michelle Falcon up there with her red dog doing weight pull. Very nice  Congrats on your wins


----------



## leatherman-cowboy

Hey circlemkennels
Thank you for sharing the great pictures.I just love to see the dog's work with the sleigh.The power is very impressive.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit

Congrats!!!!!!!! :woof: They all look great!!!


----------



## circlemkennels

apbtmom76 said:


> Great pics, I see Michelle Falcon up there with her red dog doing weight pull. Very nice  Congrats on your wins


yeah that was her dog Sam


leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey circlemkennels
> Thank you for sharing the great pictures.I just love to see the dog's work with the sleigh.The power is very impressive.
> Thank you,
> Henry


thanks 


kg420 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!! :woof: They all look great!!!


Thanks girl


----------



## angelbaby

great pics they all looked great. Love cali she is very pretty. Looks to have been a fun weekend. Congrats on all your wins.


----------



## ames

great job on your wins! You must be so proud! Great looking bunch! Congratulations!


----------



## Muttkip

Hey you can see Takoda's butt in one of the pictures!!! And I'm in the background of one 

It was awesome meeting you btw, Takoda REALLY liked Teardrop


----------



## apbtmom76

I like Michelle, lol. So awesome you got to meet Muttkip, I am a tad jealous  Hope you are feelin better


----------



## HeavyJeep

great pics ! I wanted to go soooo bad but way too much goin on ...
nice job!


----------



## circlemkennels

angelbaby said:


> great pics they all looked great. Love cali she is very pretty. Looks to have been a fun weekend. Congrats on all your wins.


thanks 


ames said:


> great job on your wins! You must be so proud! Great looking bunch! Congratulations!


thanks you... im very proud of them!


Muttkip said:


> Hey you can see Takoda's butt in one of the pictures!!! And I'm in the background of one
> It was awesome meeting you btw, Takoda REALLY liked Teardrop


it was great meeting you and takoda too!! 


apbtmom76 said:


> I like Michelle, lol. So awesome you got to meet Muttkip, I am a tad jealous  Hope you are feelin better


i feel horrible!!!! mayb not too much the longer and the docs will get it straightened out... i probly wont hold my breathe though.....


HeavyJeep said:


> great pics ! I wanted to go soooo bad but way too much goin on ...
> nice job!


thanks


----------



## dixieland

Awesome pics and congrats!!!!!Lovin Cali!


----------



## NITRAM2K9

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. Lots of good pulling dogs in that area. Congrats on your wins!


----------

